# Is my carpet python julatten or axanthic?



## mr.ashgranger (Mar 26, 2016)

Pretty straight forward question I guess. How do I know if my black and white jungle is julatten or axanthic?

I have done some research and from my understanding, both the julatten and axanthic jungle carpet pythons are black and white but one is worth over 3k while the other is worth about $150.

How do I know what it actually is, if there is no parental records kept?

I'll admit, my black and white jungle does have some obvious traces of light yellow pigment in her but in comparing her to other axanthics I've seen, she's not very far off.





Thanks guys 


This light is actually making her look more yellow (not saying she'll black and white) but the question still stands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 27, 2016)

She does not look like a typical julatten nor an axanthic. Axanthic is the inability to produce yellow pigment. So if you say she has some yellow in person compared to the photos, then she definitely isn't an axanthic.


----------



## StunningMorelia (Mar 27, 2016)

Judging from the photo, looks like neither. But just my opinion. Almost certainly not Axanthic, as particularly in jungles it is still quite rare. Only way to prove if it's axanthic is by breeding it, breeding it to a Het. for Axanthic, or a normal and then breeding one of the resulting hatchlings back to the parent.

Axanthism is a recessive gene whereas Julattens have naturally linebred to become black and white and further captive linebred to improve the look (you probably already knew all that but just posting in case it helps someone else!)

Here's a pic of my baby Julatten for fun bred by Ken Doyle


----------



## mr.ashgranger (Mar 31, 2016)

Great pic. I can see the obvious difference when looking at the two. I knew mine wasn't axanthic. I just wanted to see the difference. You have provided that StunningMorelia, thanks. The adult down the bottom truly displays a lack for yellow pigment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotta (Mar 31, 2016)

StunningMorelia said:


> Judging from the photo, looks like neither. But just my opinion. Almost certainly not Axanthic, as particularly in jungles it is still quite rare. Only way to prove if it's axanthic is by breeding it, breeding it to a Het. for Axanthic, or a normal and then breeding one of the resulting hatchlings back to the parent.
> 
> Axanthism is a recessive gene whereas Julattens have naturally linebred to become black and white and further captive linebred to improve the look (you probably already knew all that but just posting in case it helps someone else!)
> 
> ...




nice julattens


----------



## StunningMorelia (Mar 31, 2016)

mr.ashgranger said:


> The adult down the bottom truly displays a lack for yellow pigment



Yeah that's just a really good Julatten, line bred to achieve that look. Can be hard to tell apart from Axanthics from just photos 

Roger Lester has some really nice pure Jungle Axanthics, hopefully he doesn't mind me posting a photo of one. His website (hope I don't get in trouble for this): http://rogersreptiles.com.au/collection/axanthic/

Female:


Male:



Hope that helps 

PS. sure are Shotta, hopefully my little guy/girl turns out like his predecessors.


----------

